# البرادة



## N.W.E (29 يونيو 2009)

بحث عن البرادة (مختصر)


----------



## saheremara (1 سبتمبر 2009)

hgthgthgthgthgthgthgthgthgthga;شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على البحث المبسط .

البرادة 



البرادة هي عملية نحت و برد الحديد بجميع أنواعه وهي تستخدمه هذه العملية من اجل تسوية الأسطح الخشنة و التي قد تسبب الجروح في بعض الأماكن الضيقة.

ولكن في البداية يحب أن نعلم أن هناك فرق بين المبارد التي تستخدم لبرد الخشب و المبارد التي تستخدم في برد الحديد, فلكل نوع مبرد لأنه قد يؤدي استخدام المبرد الخطأ في إفساد الشغلة أو إتلاف المبرد نفسه, لذا فانه يجب علينا إتباع التعليمات في عملية البرادة و إن نستخدم المبرد المحدد في الشغلة المطلوبة.

• المبرد المستخدم للخشب:

هو الذي درسناه في عملية النجارة فيوجد به الحد القاطع صغير و كبير الخشونة .

• المبرد المستخدم للحديد:

هو مصنوع من الصلب عالي الكربون فيوجد به الحد القاطع كبير و عالي النعومة.

• الحد القطعي :

هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الخطوط متوازية و يوجد عكسها و يتكون منها البروز اللازمة للبرادة و كلما زادت الخطوط كلما زادت النعومة والحد القاطع.

• عملية التآكل:

هي عملية تنعيم للمعدن و هي تتم عن طريق احتكا ك المبرد بالمعدن.

vكي تتم عملية البرادة لابد من توافر عدة شروط:

1. لابد من وجود المنجلة :

هي تتكون من فك ثابت و فك متحرك و يد المنجلة, اما الفتيل فهم الذي يتحكم و يحدد فتحة المنجلة المستخدمة حسب حجم الشغلة.



vأنواع المبارد:

1. مبرد مبطط( عدل): وهو يستخدم لتسوية الأسطح العادية.

2. مبرد مبطط(مسلوب): وهو يستخدم أيضا لتسوية الأسطح العادية.

3. مبرد نص الدائرة: و هو يستخدم في الدوران من الناحية الدائرية و من الناحية العادية مع الأسطح العادية.

4. -مبرد مثلث: وهو يستخدم لبرادة الزاوية فقط.

5. -مبرد مربع: وهو يستخدم في المستقيمات الداخلية.



6. -مبرد (ذيل الفار): و هو يستخدم في توسيع الدوائر.

7. -مبرد ألمونيوم: وهو يستخدم للألمونيوم فقط


----------



## مجدي نجاجرة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

كلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مهندس الاطلال (7 يناير 2011)

ممكن ترجمة البرادة بالانجليزي واذا حصل تقرير مانقول لا انتم كريمين وانا استاهل


----------



## hawler_rawand (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا الك اخي العزيز


----------



## mpkfatata (10 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجوك اخى الكريم اريد معرفة معلومات عن المبارد (سكينة . شبه منحرف . محدب ) عدد كشط يدوية مستوية وخطافية


----------

